# Is the Hoover Dam a Stargate?



## Nostradennis (Apr 26, 2021)

If you thought the Denver Airport was spooky, and some have said the same about their visit to Hoover Dam, the idea that it is not only a modern day pyramid, but more specifically a Stargate portal for malicious use, or exclusive voyage rights only for the privileged, may be the reason. Yes, Denver’s airport is the portal to an underground bunker as Hoover Dam is to the Universe.

_A Stargate Is Born_
​The first question asked is whether instantaneous time travel through space is achievable?  Through projects such as Pegasus and the findings of physicists such as Kip Thorne, the combined efforts of black projects, scientific plausibility, and experiments proving successful it is most likely so.

​The Hoover Dam bypass bridge viewed while under construction demonstrates a modular two part archway in which it is clearly made in two sections. When split, each section can be connected end to end to complete the circle by adding the remaining 240 (120 + 120) degree length to Hoover Dam for the formation of the circular portal.  Could the secret societies plan to divert more fresh Rocky Mountain water from the Colorado River through this portal to other worlds? What explained the disappearance of the Shasta area fresh water aquifer? Is there a mass cache of gold and perhaps platinum still hidden in the Grand Canyon ancient vaults, Tower of Ra and Set, Isis and Cheops Temple and so forth, earmarked to be used as the electrical conduit medium for this Stargate?

​The O’callaghan-Tillman bypass bridge is the stealth method by which the engineers complete the ‘circuit’. Chinook Helicopters will be its transport for positioning. There will not be a need for a span style support when it is assembled – columns or wire suspension is all that would be needed. It was the span style arch out of other bridge designs that was apparently the obvious engineering choice. It is based on the ulterior prerequisite which may the ‘Tell’ that there are many other Stargates worldwide built for hydro-electric power plants that fuel the energy needed to create the universal transport grid system. This also explains the riddle as to why a redundant bridge was ordered under the excuse 9/11 was a threat manufactured to prevent commercial traffic over Hoover Dam.

*HOOVER DAM AND OCCULT SYMBOLISM *
_Hoover Dam, Alcyoneus and the Hypercube Tuning Fork Angels_

*

*

**

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2019-10-26 04:43:38Reaction Score: 1




Nostradennis said:


> The first question asked is whether instantaneous time travel through space is achievable? Through projects such as Pegasus and the findings of physicists such as Kip Thorne, the combined efforts of black projects, scientific plausibility, and experiments proving successful it is most likely so.


Whew, respectfully, this is a pretty big leap. Also, the phrase "scientific plausibility"... Nevermind, I think I love it. 

I'm sorry, I should have seen myself out when I misread "Stargate" as "star fort".

Hoover Dam is interesting though.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MadwackDate: 2019-10-26 06:03:22Reaction Score: 1


I have to......


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-10-27 12:38:46Reaction Score: 2


I visited the dam once and got a tour of the inside. Pretty impressive Art Deco design and massive engineering.
Running water is electromagnetic. The actual swirling of water may produce more.
Its possible that this dam is doing more than just producing power for Las Vegas shows.

The stone and cement become piezoelectric under pressure.
The lage electric generators create torsion fields.

Anytime the Freemasons are involved, suspicion must follow. But the occult and its accouterments are neutral. Use them for the negative or the positive. By all accounts, the Pleiadians are benevolent cousins of ours.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-27 12:45:34Reaction Score: 1


I watched the below documentary a while back. Insanely impressive feat...


----------

